# Last week's catches



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Two states, one rod, three species, all three trophies in their own right (to me). 1wt action from SC and OH.

SC



















OH










Nope...not trying this with a 1wt...


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

TheCream said:


> Two states, one rod, three species, all three trophies in their own right (to me). 1wt action from SC and OH.
> 
> SC
> 
> ...



That's a big bass for a 1wt.
I'll take that size bluegill all day with that rod.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful fish, bet that bass was a blast on the 1wt


----------

